# Ασύρματα Δίκτυα σε όλη την Ελλάδα > Πελοπόνησος > Ασύρματο Δίκτυο Τρίπολης >  ΕΡΧΕΤΑΙ ΣΕΠΤΕΜΒΡΗΣ...

## bb_slave

Τα χελιδονια φευγουν και τα σχετικά....

Τι θα γινει με το TRWN? 

Ο προεδρος κινείται προς διαφορες κατευθυνσεις, και υπαρχει μια σχετική κινητικοτητα.

Προτείνω οταν έχουν επιστρεψει οι περισσοτεροι μια συνελευση να βαλουμ στοχους και προγραμμα εργασιών....

ακουω ημερομηνιες....

(το θεμα αυτο το εστειλα σε forum - mailing list για να είναι ολοι ενημεροι...)

----------


## alg0

Προτείνω λοιπόν 1η Σεπτεμβρίου κ ώρα 19:30 (ημέρα παρασκευή) να
συναντηθούμε στο "γνωστό" πλέον μέρος στην είσοδο του πανεπιστημίου
για να μιλήσουμε, σχεδιάσουμε, επικοινωνήσουμε κ γενικότερα
οργανωθούμε ..

Όσοι πιστοί προσέλθετε!

----------


## bb_slave

Διαφωνω με την λογική Παρασκευη απόγευμα.
Είναι ακομα καλοκαιρι και το Σαββατοκυριακα ειναι πολυτιμα.
Οπως και να εχει εγω δεν μπορώ αυτην την ημερομηνία.
Μπορεί να γίνει βέβαια και χωρις εμένα....
Γ.

----------


## Zakk

Ο Σεπτέμβρης ήρθε boyz..  ::

----------

